# Headlight tail light tint covers?



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have looked all over the net for tint (stick on) to "smoke" the tail lights and head lights. Can anyone find the plastic black covers so I can take them off? I would like to see at night and look good in the day. I think the company that makes them is called GTO. I know I have seen them before. Probably going crazy!:willy: Please help someone.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

nobody? (bump)


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

I know exactly what you talking about and it is a company called GTO that makes them. I couldnt seem to find anything on cars newer than 2002. Only thing I could find was that film which actually works pretty well from reading reviews and looks really nice when its installed correctly. Bad thing it you have to replace it like every year.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

eBay has a whole bunch of pre cut tint kits.

Personally, I wouldn't use them. Buy a can of Night Shades. Sand between coats and clear. It looks soo much better. And is probally the same price in the end.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

the pre-cut kits and the plastic covers both look very tacky when installed on a car. for something so small, they both definitely cheapen the look of the entire car and make people wonder what other half-ass things the owner has done to it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> the pre-cut kits and the plastic covers both look very tacky when installed on a car. for something so small, they both definitely cheapen the look of the entire car and make people wonder what other half-ass things the owner has done to it


I'm seen some blacked out heads/fogs/turn signals/tails and I've likes most of them. Especially on barbados, yj, and pbm.


----------

